# a preview?



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I think I was just shown a trailer of my own destruction:r
In the mail today was a definite hit. Is there more to come should I grab my ankles and KMA goodbye???









Scottie a very tasty looking hit and damn they smell good :dr:dr

thank you


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

This *actually* made my mouth water... Very nice hit!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice hit Scottie! :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Bear said:


> This *actually* made my mouth water... Very nice hit!


scratch the screen and sniff :dr

:r


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Very nice hit Scottie!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

nice one, seems like Big Vito is everybody's favorite target


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Well done V. Will there be a K M and T? who knows. Only the future can tell. Enjoy the smokes Perry. Is this a rogue hit? perhaps. :]


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

khubli said:


> Well done V. Will there be a K M and T? who knows. Only the future can tell. Enjoy the smokes Perry. Is this a rogue hit? perhaps. :]


I sending up the bat signal:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

It's so much fun to watch Perry get kicked around!



Nicely done!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

B O H I C A !!! Choo-choo!! :r:r Nice Scottie! :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

batman can't save you now.. he doesn't have the right toy on his utility belt for these tricks.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I have a feeling I am so screwed. :r

what about this guy


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Why would you say that?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Why would you say that?


:r I'm pmd dokk, so call it woman's intuition :r:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

fukkers :r I got a one-two punch that felt like a ton of bricks Kenny Ji of the infamous KMTV hit me hard today










I'm sure Al will enjoy this, seeing me get my ass handed to me again.:r

Thank you Kenny and Ji I'm thinking I got your message and I decoded the return addys


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

wanted to add, Alot of those cigars are new to me an Anejo shark was always in my sights now its go time :tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Enjoy Perry.....man this was fun :r


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

congrats Perry!!..you have some good smoking ahead of you :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Perry.. i'm glad you received them well... now I can relax for awhile. I think you'll be occupied smoking for awhile :]

Enjoy brother!

Ji


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

txdyna65 said:


> Enjoy Perry.....man this was fun :r





stevieray said:


> congrats Perry!!..you have some good smoking ahead of you :tu





khubli said:


> Perry.. i'm glad you received them well... now I can relax for awhile. I think you'll be occupied smoking for awhile :]
> 
> Enjoy brother!
> 
> Ji


Definitely have enough to keep me occupied :r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

BigVito said:


> I'm sure Al will enjoy this, seeing me get my ass handed to me again.:r


Not only Al, I bet there are more people who love this, me included :r


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

VITO got spanked!!!!:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

That it one hell of a hit enjoy the spoils :tu


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome hit! A lot of great enjoyment ahead there. :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

It's nice when Big Vito gets made an offer he can't refuse.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

OH SNAP!!! (For you Perry :fu)


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I hit one of those PRs at the herf this weekend. Damn those are tasty. Sweet like candy. Great hits on a worthy target gentlemen.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

BigVito said:


> I think I was just shown a trailer of my own destruction:r
> In the mail today was a definite hit. Is there more to come should I grab my ankles and KMA goodbye???
> 
> 
> ...


 :dr:dr


----------

